# Advice on spraying oil based paint,cleaning etc



## thepaintermanuk (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone,great place you guys (gals) have here.

I'm a painter\decorator based in Scotland (UK) and thanks to the way you do things I recently bought a graco 395 ultimate nova to start spraying homes over here.

I've happy spraying emulsions (latex) but the clean up on oil based paint gloss etc (which are still very wisely used here) puts me off,50' of hose is gonna need a good bit of cleaning fluid.

Also general tip size advice for spraying oil based gloss (enamel) would be good.


I'll help out wherever I can from over here.
cheers
Mark


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Use a separate hose for oil base products...


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

I use a Titian 440 with a 310 tip for trim with oil, once you get the hang of cleaning it you wont use very much thinner.. i get a 2 gallon can for the hole job and usually works for me


----------



## PowerPaintingUK (Dec 2, 2007)

thepaintermanuk said:


> Hi Everyone,great place you guys (gals) have here.
> 
> I'm a painter\decorator based in Scotland (UK) and thanks to the way you do things I recently bought a graco 395 ultimate nova to start spraying homes over here.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
as you can see I'm from the UK too, with our sort of gloss I would use a 210 or a 212 fine finish tip for skirting, architrave etc and maybe a 310/312 or 410/412 for doors (wider fan) give the paint a really good stir with a stirror on a cordless drill and if it's the "ultra" or "new work" type paints I would just add about half a cup of white spirit in a 5L tin just to "loosen" the paint a little so it atomises better and levels out nice and smooth. You're gonna have to really clean and flush the unit every time you use it though Mark; changing from oil to water and back means a thorough job or you'll get clogs in the filters. I've just bought a second rig (ST Max II 490)off ebay from a decorator in yorkshire. I bought it so I can use it for oil only and keep my other rig (ST Max II 495)for water and acrylic only. I've just ordered a hopper for the oil unit and I'm getting a 25' hose too so I can use small amounts and not too much clean up problems. The hopper should be easy to clean and the shorter hose should be quicker to flush too. The good thing about flushing with white spirit is if you put the waste in a see through container you'll see the paint settle to the bottom and the white spirit can be pumped/siphoned out and used again

edit: you'll need to store the unit with white spirits in it too. I usually leave the gun and hose connected to the unit after clean up, with white spirit in those too.


----------



## PowerPaintingUK (Dec 2, 2007)

Also, did yuou mean to put "oil based paint gloss etc (which are still very *wisely* used here)" or did you mean very *widely* used here?


----------

